# CBT Session



## MushroomGeek (Apr 14, 2012)

I had my sixth sessions with my therapist the other day and it was so embarrassing. i blush really bad (to me it feels bad) so my therapist made me put on this really red blusher on my cheeks. She made me go and look in the mirror to see what i looked like and I actually looked like a clown. Then me and her took a walk to the canteen and as it was at a hospital and at lunchtime it was so so busy. I was so nervous, every time someone would look at me i'd start laughing and just put my head down. My therapist made me count how many people were looking at me or laughing to try proving a point that not that many people actually notice people blushing and don't really care. A few people did look at me but i think people were too busy eating. 

But anyway after i did that i know it was suppose to make me realize that people still do look if you go bright red. It felt like she just wanted to watch me suffer in front of people. But it still hasn't helped me out when i blush, i can talk to my therapist about why i feel like these things but she just keeps making me say at the end that its all in my head (which i already know). I'm not sure if its just my therapist or if CBT is not working with me, i haven't really learnt anything knew that i didn't know before.


----------



## KramersHalfSister (May 3, 2012)

Oh no  If you're not really feeling like your therapist's CBT techniques are benefiting you I would get a new therapist as soon as possible. You shouldn't leave feeling humiliated and shamed. I'm sure that was not her intention at all but it does mean that her counseling style clashes with what you need. I have a feeling I would have felt the same exact way as you.


----------



## Jay-Son (Dec 18, 2008)

She is not trying to embarrass you, it is part of exposure therapy. I commend your psychologist/therapist for trying to show you that your beliefs and thoughts can be a bit faulty at times (or in technical terms "distorted"). Exposure and practice is part of CBT, however usually the patient does it on their own.

If you feel you are being pushed too hard (and this session sounded really excruciating and out of the norm), I am sure you can suggest to her that you feel the exposure is really crippling at the moment. Tell her that you would rather go at a slower pace.

Trust me though, she is not trying to hurt you on purpose. That being said if you are not learning anything , I hope you can muster enough inner-strength to let her know that you are confused as to how CBT should be aiding you in your everyday life.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Blushing is probably my worst symptom, I can't even talk to someone without blushing. I can just be in public and out of nowhere I will feel my face get hot. If I had to go through what you went through I think I would die. So at least you did better than I would have :hug


----------



## Rodin (May 11, 2011)

I cringed when I read what your therapist asked you to do. I think it was overboard. CBT is supposed to put you gradually into situations that cause anxiety, not throw you into the frying pan.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

"It's all in your head".. I suppose the question that to me follows that is: what is it in your head you're nervous when people turn their eyes to you? I'm taking behavioural therapy too, my last session we went for a walk. Perhaps try to describe as vividly as you can the sensation and the phenomena that causes your unease. I don't know this will help but maybe, try to see the experience infront of you, try remembering the whole incident and describe what people are thinking, or the fear of what they will think from your perspective as though you were seeing it again. If you put the entire fear infront of you and people here see it, perhaps they'll be able to help you with it.


----------

